# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  CanardPC 213 : Jamais une couverture n'a été aussi belle.

## Anonyme1023

Bonsoir à tous !
Je me permet de créer le thread du Canard PC 213 n'ayant, pour l'instant, que la couverture :



Au programme : 
Du post apo, avec un A VENIR de *Fallout : New Vegas*, ainsi que *Rage*
A venir, toujours, avec *Brink* et *Hunted*

En test, on aura droit au tout dernier *Splinter Cell : Conviction*.

Pour le reste, il y aura du *Age Of Conan : ROGS* , du *ArmA 2 :  Arrowhead* et *Sleep Is Death* (un concurrent à Dwarf Fortress ?)

Voilà voilà... Demain on aura la programmation complète avec un peu de chance, mais jusque là, avec Fallout et Rage, ça risque d'être du très, très gros, ce Canard.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

T'as chopé la couverture où, toi ?

----------


## kilfou

Bravo pour la couv, vraiment une des plus belles que j'ai vu.  ::O: 

Et le contenu a l'air  :Bave: 

Vivement demain que nous les abonnés puissions faire rager les autres ne trouvant rien en kiosque.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> T'as chopé la couverture où, toi ?


Bah je suis allé voir ici et j'me suis demandé ce que ça faisais si je changeais le 212 en 213...

Sachant qu'ils ont toujours upload les couv' un à trois jours avant la sortie...

----------


## Reizz

Vraiment une couverture sympa. En espérant que le passant ne cherche pas que les grosses couvertures avec 3D chatoyante avec des gros flingues ou des footballeurs.

Rage c'est le jeu d'id software avec leur nouveau moteur ?

----------


## NitroG42

Tu sais qu'on a pas le droit de faire un topic pour ca ?

----------


## mescalin

> Bah je suis allé voir ici et j'me suis demandé ce que ça faisais si je changeais le 212 en 213...
> 
> Sachant qu'ils ont toujours upload les couv' un à trois jours avant la sortie...


XtreM H4Xx0r

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> XtreM H4Xx0r


 :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme871

_"New Vegas : Bien mieux que Fallout 3 ?"_ 
Un futur collector celui-là !

Put*** de couverture en tout cas.

----------


## Logan

Hannn c'te couv de malade  ::wub:: 

Je prédis un pic des ventes de ce numéro.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Tu sais qu'on a pas le droit de faire un topic pour ca ?


Je me suis posé la question... Puis je me suis dit que mettre juste la couverture ça allait faire tache donc je l'ai décris... Puis je me suis dit que j'pouvais pas garder la couverture que pour moi tellement elle donne, vraiment, envie de le lire...

Puis bon, Boulon va me gronder s'il veut, mais je t'avouerai qu'une couverture de CPC comme celle ci j'en ai pas vu depuis longtemps, et que le programme est juste hallucinant...

J'vous laisse lock le topic et me coller des points s'il le faut mais je trouverai ça dommage... Pour preuve les réactions liée au topic qui montre des gens bavant avec un "vitevitevite" plus que des topics, comme par exemple celui-ci qui montre une informations-rumeurs et qui, pourtant, a eu droit à son topic...

----------


## Anton

La couv est effectivement très jolie  ::love::  mais du coup, elle fait un peu vide.

----------


## gnak

Il était dispo en kiosque hier et je l'ai feuilleté vite fait. Tout ce que je peux dire c'est qu'il y a un teasing de malade pour une _grosse surprise_ à venir au prochain numéro (avec NDA calé jusqu'au 1er juin)

----------


## Nelfe

Trouvé cet aprem au Relay de la gare de Saint Pierre des Corps.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Si l'un d'entre vous à le programme complet (et pas la flemme de le faire) je pourrai éditer mon premier post pour les futurs visiteurs  ::ninja::

----------


## Logan

> Si l'un d'entre vous à le programme complet (et pas la flemme de le faire) je pourrai édit*é* mon premier post pour les futurs visiteurs


Profite-en pour corriger cette vilaine faute de conjugaison aussi, bouhh caca  ::ninja:: 




> Bonsoir à tous !
> Je me permet de cré*e* le thread du Canard PC 213 n'ayant, pour l'instant, que la couverture :

----------


## sergent degueulisulfurik

> XtreM H4Xx0r


 ::XD::  :;):

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Profite-en pour corriger cette vilaine faute de conjugaison aussi, bouhh caca



C'est fait, merci ^^

----------


## ElGato

La couv' est magnifique. Bien joué Chat (Zoulou ?).

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Que d'enthousiasme. Le truc bien c'est Canard PC en noir, au moins on le voit facilement dans le rayon...

----------


## KiwiX

> Il était dispo en kiosque hier et je l'ai feuilleté vite fait. Tout ce que je peux dire c'est qu'il y a un teasing de malade pour une _grosse surprise_ à venir au prochain numéro (avec NDA calé jusqu'au 1er juin)




Spoiler Alert! 


E.Y.E  :Bave:  Il était temps.

----------


## Morgoth

Je sens que je vais enfin racheter un CPC ! La couv' est vraiment superbe.  ::o:

----------


## Ashraam

> La couv est effectivement très jolie  mais du coup, elle fait un peu vide.


Certes elle est moins chargée que d'habitude, mais ce qu'elle représente pour les fans suffit à remplir (d'espoir) l'ensemble de la page  ::):

----------


## P'titdop

Franchement cette couverture est géniale, et pas seulement parce que j'aime bien Fallout.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Mais le rédac chef mets ces couilles sur la tables avec cette couv'.

A croire qu'il aime bien Fallout  :;): 

Si seulement on connaissait sa mystérieuse identité.

Faut que je matte les sites étranger, la dernière fois elle a pas laissé de glace la couv fallout ".....mais il est cuit".

----------


## Tyler Durden

Niveau créativité elle est énorme, chapeau bas à Monsieur Chat ou celui qui a eu l'idée !

----------


## Logan

Ouai mais est-ce que l'édito est signé ? Nan parce que sinon moi, je l'achète pas ce numéro.

----------


## xheyther

Et est ce qu'il y a enfin un tableau avec la correspondance pseudo/vrai nom/adresse/numéros de sécu/n° de carte bleue ?

Non parce l'anonymat à deux balle ça suffit hein, nous on est des fans psychopathe exigeants et on exige l'exhibition de la vie privé de la rédaction.

Il est dans ma libraire, avec un exemplaire du numéro précédent, c'est pas normal ça non  :Emo:  ?

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Oui bah au Relay du Mans je l'ai pas trouvé hier soir en achetant mes clopes. Limite j'y étais allé exprès. C'te déceptioooon !  :Emo:

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Magnifique couv', j'ai hâte.

----------


## Akodo

N'ayant acheté le 212 que récemment j'avais zappé qu'on était si près du suivant...
En tout cas  :Bave:  La couv' est magnifique même si épurée comme dans le temps.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Oui bah au Relay du Mans je l'ai pas trouvé hier soir en achetant mes clopes. Limite j'y étais allé exprès. C'te déceptioooon !


Et tu as acheté des rillettes à la place ? :crosstopic:

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Et tu as acheté des rillettes à la place ? :crosstopic:


Nan ça c'est bon j'en ai toujours dans mon frigo !

D'ailleurs pas trouvé non plus ce matin dans un deuxième point presse où je l'achète d'habitude.

C'est un complot ma parole.  ::|:

----------


## Anton

Au Relay de Nancy y a toujours plein de 212 uniquement.
Derrière un mag de 3D  :Emo: 
Et un seul Hardware complètement bousillé  ::P:

----------


## znokiss

Ptain, la couverture est vraiment bien. Mieux que celle de mon lit, en tout cas.

----------


## Gunthar Olafson

> la couverture bute sa mère


Je m'incline également. Magnifique.

----------


## Goji

Pas trouvé ce matin à Paris.

----------


## Guest

> Et est ce qu'il y a enfin un tableau avec la correspondance pseudo/vrai nom/adresse/numéros de sécu/n° de carte bleue ?


Bah sur la même page que la webcam.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Pas trouvé ce matin à Paris.
> 
> http://www.centredudesign.fr/photos/...e-Habana-4.jpg


Et toujours pas dans ma province non plus.  :tired: 
Cela dit si tu ne l'as pas trouvé sur Paris ça m'inquiète moins déjà.

----------


## Toxic

Et sinon y a pas de test console donc ?  ::cry::

----------


## O.Boulon

Pleure pas on le garde pour le numéro d'après.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Si on se réfère à la couverture (pas au sommaire) beaucoup d'à venir et très peu de gros tests. C'est de saison ?

----------


## Anton

Bientôt l'E3, donc ptête.

----------


## Nono

Parait que les couv' artistiques mais dépouillées ça vend pas (Madworld)... Bon là y'a le pipe-boille ça fera peut-être la différence.

----------


## tenshu

> Parait que les couv' artistiques mais dépouillées ça vend pas (Madworld)... Bon là y'a le pipe-boille ça fera peut-être la différence.


Way enfin on parle d'une couv' jaune et noire avec un dessin issu d'un jeu console.
Au contraire il me semble que les couv avec de très belles illustrations, comme celle fournie par Ubisoft, se vendent assez bien.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Celle de Sims 3 était pourtant magnifique.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Way enfin on parle d'une couv' jaune et noire avec un dessin issu d'un jeu console.
> Au contraire il me semble que les couv avec de très belles illustrations, comme celle fournie par Ubisoft, se vendent assez bien.


Quelle illustration fournie par Ubisoft ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Pleure pas on le garde pour le numéro d'après.


Test de Red Dead Redemption ?  :Bave: 




> Parait que les couv' artistiques mais dépouillées ça vend pas (Madworld)... Bon là y'a le pipe-boille ça fera peut-être la différence.


Je ne suis pas certain que les nouveaux lecteurs potentiels aient cette référence bien en tête. Et certains aussi doivent s'en cogner de Fallout.
Pour être clair tous les fans de ce jeu et qui s'achète un magazine de JV doivent déja acheter cpc (des hommes de goût quoi).

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Test de Red Dead Redemption ?


Il me semble avoir lu ça dans le topic des questions oui.  :Bave: 

Cela dit si le test parait dans 15 jours on sera un paquet à l'avoir déjà acheté je pense. ::ninja::

----------


## olih

> Test de Red Dead Redemption ? 
> 
> Je ne suis pas certain que les nouveaux lecteurs potentiels aient cette référence bien en tête. Et certains aussi doivent s'en cogner de Fallout.
> Pour être clair tous les fans de ce jeu et qui s'achète un magazine de JV doivent déja acheter cpc (des hommes de goût quoi).


Si on se rappelle la couverture de la preview de Fallout 3, elle était déjà dans la même lignée. Il s'était bien vendu celui là non ?
Et ici, elle est encore plus classe.

----------


## Anton

> Il me semble avoir lu ça dans le topic des questions oui.
> 
> Cela dit si le test parait dans 15 jours on sera un paquet à l'avoir déjà acheté je pense.


Ouais.
CPC, le canard qui test le hit de l'année 15 jours après tout le monde  ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

M'en fous j'attends sa sortie sur PC :aigri: mais le test me permettra d'avoir un vrai avis.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

De ce point de vue ça se tient parfaitement en effet.  ::P:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Rage c'est le jeu d'id software avec leur nouveau moteur ?


Oui.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Et donc, j'ai le droit de faire un topic comme celui ci ou j'ai pas le droit finalement ?

----------


## Akodo

> Et donc, j'ai le droit de faire un topic comme celui ci ou j'ai pas le droit finalement ?



Tu ne le sais pas encore, mais le SWAT est devant ta porte avec un bélier de la taille de ma belle mère, avec écrit dessus en lettres de sang "Boulon's Revenge".

----------


## Anton

Et  sur l'extrémité s'apprêtant à défoncer la porte  :Bave:

----------


## Nelfe

Pour le DLC d'Assassin's Creed 2, j'aurai proposé un "Lazio de Rome" en jeu de mot.

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh ouais. SInon tu parles de quoi ?

----------


## Nelfe

De la news "L'Ezio contre attaque", le DLC d'AC2 qui se passe à Rome. Page 9.

L'Ezio / Lazio, Rome, foot tout ça...

----------


## O.Boulon

Mais vous avez déjà le mag' ?
Misère.

----------


## Nelfe

Oui, depuis dimanche. Et je dirais même qu'il est dans les kiosques tourangeaux depuis samedi puisqu'il n'y a pas d'approvisionnement le dimanche.

----------


## Mephisto

Par contre ça merde du coté de Strasbourg, au Relay de la gare le 212 est arrivé avec environ une semaine de retard, et pas moyen de trouver ce 213 aujourd'hui.  ::sad:: 
Par contre y a encore une pelletée de 212 invendus alors que d'habitude quand il en reste un ou deux avant le numéro suivant, c'est presque un exploit. J'espère que ça vous plombe pas trop les ventes ce genre de retard foireux.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Pas de 213 pour moi non plus j'vais lire aut'chose si ça continue.

----------


## Nelfe

Je vais racheter les 4 CPC n°213 du Relay de Tours pour les mettre en vente au prix modique de 15€ :spéculation:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Oui, depuis dimanche. Et je dirais même qu'il est dans les kiosques tourangeaux depuis samedi puisqu'il n'y a pas d'approvisionnement le dimanche.


 :Emo: 
Bon bah demain pour les abonnés...


Ayons la Foi.

----------


## Baron

> il y a un teasing de malade pour une _grosse surprise_ à venir au prochain numéro


C'est un running gag qui dure depuis combien de temps, ça?  :tired: 




> Parait que les couv' artistiques mais dépouillées ça vend pas (Madworld)


Ca, j'aurai jamais compris parce que c'est un test qui m'a marqué et même anti-console, je prône encore la découverte des pépites de l'autre monde...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bon, c'est décidé : on déménage tous à Tours.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Bon, c'est décidé : on déménage tous à Tours.


 ::lol::  :B):

----------


## Froyok

> 


 ::lol::  Ouiiii, une IRL !

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Bon, c'est décidé : on déménage tous à Tours.


Trouvé au Mans ce matin !  ::lol:: 

Encore plus belle en vrai la couv'.  ::ninja:: 

EDIT : Et la bédé est super drôle. Par contre, manquerait pas la fin par hasard ?

----------


## galoustic

Edit = arf, je me suis trompé de topic.... Donc euh... la couverture, ouais sympa, pas ultime non plus. Par contre y'a un genre d'effet fumée, genre le Pip Boy joue dans un casino pro-fumeur ?

----------


## Neithan

Petit détail microscopique concernant l'à venir de Hunted:The Demon Forge, Harry Hausen n'existe pas. Le p'tit gars responsable des animations de l'époque où  Hollywood faisait encore du cinéma et pas du chewing gum prémaché c'est Ray Harryhausen toutattaché.

C'était la minute de l'idiot savant, merci de votre attention.

----------


## O.Boulon

Vive le Fun.
Vive l'Humour.
Vive la France.

----------


## xheyther

> C'est un running gag qui dure depuis combien de temps, ça?


Nan mais cette fois promis juré c'est un vrai. Enfin c'est ce que sous entend l'edito : il y a un _contrat_ et tout.

----------


## Baron

> EDIT : Et la bédé est super drôle. Par contre, manquerait pas la fin par hasard ?


Ah ben manquerait plus que ça, après la circoncision du 212  ::huh::

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Non mais c'est juste une question hein, j'affirme rien !

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Nan mais cette fois promis juré c'est un vrai. Enfin c'est ce que sous entend l'edito : il y a un _contrat_ et tout.


Ah, c'est le rachat par Future !

----------


## olih

La surprise : le test du nouveau jeu Doctor Who en avant première  ::w00t:: .

----------


## Alab

Ma môman me l'a acheté aujourd'hui (elle est super ma môman  :Emo: ) et bah il est vraiment génial génial génial et la couverture est juste magnifique, certes vide mais les cartes et le pipe boy c'est vraiment top bravo, à Chat ! (vous prévoyez pas de faire des posters de cette couv' ?  :Bave:  ). Bref bon contenu, belle couv', bon numéro !  :;):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

La couv' je m'en fous mais j'ai déjà passé un bon moment aux toilettes tout à l'heure grâce à vous merci.

----------


## xheyther

Gros dégueulasse.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

:happy:

----------


## Smisse

Petite question, vous avez pas battu la moyenne de notes la plus basse en un seul numéro ? Pas de jeu au-dessus de 7 et un seul à 6 !  ::o: 

Et aussi, même question à propos de la bédé, y'a pas de fin ? Ah oui et le cassage de nez de Half c'est authentique ou pas ?  ::O:

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Nan mais je pense que si en fait, j'avais juste pas capté. :con:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Acheté ce matin.

Rage a l'air intéressant.

----------


## mescalin

> :fapfapfap:


Fixed

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ptain la preview de New Vegas  :Bave: 
L'automne semble bien éloigné.

Pour la surprise je mise un kopeck sur Arx Fatalis 2. Non ça ne se base sur rien.

----------


## getcha

Je mise sur E.Y.E.

----------


## Darken

Les ondes psychiques de Boulon m'ont atteintes je mise sur...

Spoiler Alert! 


Duke Nukem Forever

 ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Je mise sur un jeu d'un petit éditeur indépendant... Assassin's Creed 3 avec Marie de Médicis en guest.

Ou alors d'un éditeur sympa... Red Dead Redemption version PC avec un indien et ses plumes.

Ou bien Deus Ex 3. Pour les Ex- go go topic du coeur.

----------


## Pelomar

Roxxe ce numéro, plein de jeux attendus a se mettre sous la dent.
Pas de surprise pour Splinter Cell, faut vraiment que je me paye Chaos Theory.
Boulon s'est déchainé pour les previews, et ca fait bien envie.

Et bien sûr,  :Bave:   :Bave:  pour le prochain numéro.

----------


## xheyther

Ils sont très fort quand même. Ce numéro n'est dispo que depuis 3 ou 4 jours et tout le monde ne parle déjà plus que du prochain.   ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

Je ne sais pas si ça a été dit, mais le truc pour dessiner est bien bital.  ::O:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bital ? Imbitable plutôt non ?

----------


## ducon

Non non, bital, comme couillesque.

----------


## gripoil

Alalalah. Quand j'ai vu la preview de New Vegas j'me suis dit:

"Bon a tous les coups c'est du Boulon, le sous titre "Bien mieux que fallout 3" toussa, je suis sur qu'il est tout plein d'espoir, mais sur moi ça prend pas"

Et bah merde ça a pris, j'suis tout plein d'espoir. Reste que je suis allergique aux animations balais dans l'cul  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

> Reste que je suis allergique aux animations balais dans l'cul


P'tain j'ai pensé la même chose, et puis les modèles et les cailloux (très important dans un jeu les cailloux) sont moches.

Sinon faudrait vraiment passer moins de temps sur les bouses qui ont 3 ou moins, genre leur donner un seul quart de page en donnant le titre et les infos accompagnés d'un truc rigolo et de la mention "c'est de la merde ne l'achetez pas". Parce que ça reste drôle à lire, esprit cpc tout ça mais lire des tests sur des jeux qu'on achètera jamais et que vous conseillez de ne pas acheter bof bof adolf.

Et j'ai rien ressenti des ondes télépathique de Boulon, enfin si j'ai eu la gaule pendant quelques minutes, mais aucune vision malheureusement.

Frozen synapse à l'air trop cool en tout cas, mais on peut jouer à plus que deux ou pas, il me semble pas que ce soit dit?

----------


## Septa

> Frozen synapse à l'air trop cool en tout cas, mais on peut jouer à plus que deux ou pas, il me semble pas que ce soit dit?


J'ai pas vu de mode à plus de deux joueurs dans la béta. 
Mais au final j'y ai peu joué j'ai peut être raté un truc.

----------


## M.Rick75

3.8/10
C'est la moyenne des tests dans ce numéro (j'ai pas compté le matos, ça faisait remonter la moyenne).

Je reviens dès que j'ai fini de compter toutes les voyelles du mag (j'suis pas fou, j'allais pas compter les consonnes, il y en a trop).

----------


## Baron

Reçu!

Il manquerait pas la fin de la BD...?  ::siffle::

----------


## Conan3D

[Con]Y'a un bug sur l'artwork choisi pour la couv : Normalement, les deux faces opposées d'un dé sont égales à 7 : 1 est opposé à 6, 2 à 5, 3 à 4.
Or, si on regarde le dé de droite, on peut voir que le 1 et le 6 ne sont pas opposés. ARTFAIL.[/Con]

----------


## gun

Ou les dés sont pipés !  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

> [Con]Y'a un bug sur l'artwork choisi pour la couv : Normalement, les deux faces opposées d'un dé sont égales à 7 : 1 est opposé à 6, 2 à 5, 3 à 4.
> Or, si on regarde le dé de droite, on peut voir que le 1 et le 6 ne sont pas opposés. ARTFAIL.[/Con]


Scandaleux.

----------


## Darken

Les notes pourries, c'est la réponse à ceux qui pensent qu'ils notent trops généreusement  ::ninja::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> [Con]Y'a un bug sur l'artwork choisi pour la couv : Normalement, les deux faces opposées d'un dé sont égales à 7 : 1 est opposé à 6, 2 à 5, 3 à 4.
> Or, si on regarde le dé de droite, on peut voir que le 1 et le 6 ne sont pas opposés. ARTFAIL.[/Con]


[encorepluscon]Sur le dé de droite, on voit trois faces : un 6, un 5 et un 3. Les faces cachées sont donc les opposées, respectivement 1, 2 et 4.[/encorepluscon]

C'était un message du comité des gars qui viennent de finir leur papier et se focalisent sur des petits détails pour se vider l'esprit.

----------


## Baron

"Les Google cars (..) font polémique Victor"... On le paye pour ça?  :tired: 

Sinon, perso, mon préféré de Matheson, c'est plutôt "La maison des damnés". Faudrait qu'ils fassent un remake à Hollywood...  :Bave:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ouais il fait les mêmes jeux de mots pourris que moi,; ça me fait rire. Et lecteur qui rit à moitié abonné...

----------


## Guest

> [Con]Y'a un bug sur l'artwork choisi pour la couv : Normalement, les deux faces opposées d'un dé sont égales à 7 : 1 est opposé à 6, 2 à 5, 3 à 4.
> Or, si on regarde le dé de droite, on peut voir que le 1 et le 6 ne sont pas opposés. ARTFAIL.[/Con]

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je mise sur E.Y.E.


En exclu, c'est sûrement francophone, donc je mise E.Y.E. aussi.

Ou alors Elite 4  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

Ou alors ça fait 3 numéros qu'ils nous font le coup. Remarque, un jour ça se vérifiera, pas cons les mecs.

----------


## Conan3D

Moi, je dis Playboy - The Mansion 2

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le retour d'El Gringo.

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

On dit une caténaire, pas un (page 10).  :;):

----------


## lokideath

Pendant un moment j'ai cru que tu parlais du truc qu'on utilise dans Urgences, mais non  ::ninja::

----------


## Came Yon

> C'était un message du comité des gars qui viennent de finir leur papier


Bin c'est malin ça. Toujours avoir un rouleau en réserve ! T'as l'air fin maintenant hein ?

Bon en parlant de PQ, c'est normal que celui sur le bouquin de Matheson soit pas signé ? Ou c'est un conseil de la rédac' dans son ensemble ?

J'en suis à la page 10, et pour l'instant j'aime bien cet épisode.

----------


## olih

> Bin c'est malin ça. Toujours avoir un rouleau en réserve ! T'as l'air fin maintenant hein ?
> 
> Bon en parlant de PQ, ...


:zno: (j'ai ri)

----------


## KiwiX

Je ne sais pas qui a écrit l'édito. Mais je l'aime.



Spoiler Alert! 


EYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE §§§§

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pfff c'est le numéro qui oblige à mettre des sous de côté, ce foutu 213.
Entre Brink, Rage, Hunted et New Vegas, y'a du potentiel d'amusement certain  :Bave:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Bin c'est malin ça. Toujours avoir un rouleau en réserve ! T'as l'air fin maintenant hein ?
> 
> Bon en parlant de PQ, c'est normal que celui sur le bouquin de Matheson soit pas signé ? Ou c'est un conseil de la rédac' dans son ensemble ?
> 
> J'en suis à la page 10, et pour l'instant j'aime bien cet épisode.


Crotte, je l'ai pas signé. C'est de moi.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Reçu!
> 
> Il manquerait pas la fin de la BD...?


Un "A suivre", maybe ?  :tired:

----------


## tenshu

> Roxxe ce numéro, plein de jeux attendus a se mettre sous la dent.
> Pas de surprise pour Splinter Cell, faut vraiment que je me paye Chaos Theory.
> Boulon s'est déchainé pour les previews, et ca fait bien envie.
> 
> Et bien sûr,   pour le prochain numéro.


Ha ouai? Mais c'est une des rares fois où j'ai trouvé ce numéro plat.
J'ai savaté 50% du mag en moins d'une heure de TER, et je trouve pas super excitant.

On rentre dans la phase "mois de merde" pour les jeux vidéos, en attendant les bonne bouse estampillés 2011 de la rentrée.

----------


## jaragorn_99

Bon ya des paris pour le jeux de la mort qui tue que vous avez rien le droit de dire?
Je pencherai pour un jeux made in Blizzard ou un nouveau Half-life..................

----------


## LaVaBo

> Bon ya des paris pour le jeux de la mort qui tue que vous avez rien le droit de dire?
> Je pencherai pour un jeux made in Blizzard ou un nouveau Half-life..................


Bah si, un des rédacteur a donné le nom du jeu je sais plus où sur le forum...

 :tired:

----------


## darkgrievous

Après avoir lu le 213 j'en déduis 2 choses:
-actuellement sur pc ya que des jeux de merde
-Le dessin de monsieur chat n'est peut être pas tout à fait dans le thème du concours, mais il à la classe  ::wub::  (need une version avec une résolution supérieur à celle d'un timbre post) .

----------


## jaragorn_99

> Bah si, un des rédacteur a donné le nom du jeu je sais plus où sur le forum...


Ah? et c'etait quoi?

----------


## Sig le Troll

Après avoir lu l'édito je me sens souillé au plus profond de mon âme.


Je n'aurais jamais dû accepter ce lien télépathique.  :Emo:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Après avoir lu l'édito je me sens souillé au plus profond de mon âme.
> 
> 
> Je n'aurais jamais dû accepter ce lien télépathique.


Enfonces plus le coton-tige dans les oreilles.


Ça marche.

----------


## Baron

Wow2?





...OK, je sors.

----------


## Jaydes

Putain toujours pas reçu, j'suis sûr que c'est à cause de la poste qui doit passer par Montrouge  ::P: 

Demain je reprends le Bus ... Ouai c'est pour être assis et bien éclairé afin de pouvoir lire mon canard  :B):

----------


## Alab

Dites on a combien de temps pour le concours lead and gold ? J'ai pas vu de date.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Bah si, un des rédacteur a donné le nom du jeu je sais plus où sur le forum...


Tout à fait, on a explosé un NDA juste pour le plaisir du chomage.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

C'est ça le journalisme total coco  :Cigare:

----------


## Conan3D

Sinon, Kahn, quand est-ce que tu nous refait un trip journalistiquo-indianajonesque sur un fait vidéoludique à 4 heures du mat'?

Ça me manque...  :Emo:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Quand j'aurai l'internet dans ma maison, vu que j'ai déménagé il y a une semaine.
Moi aussi ça me manque, du coup je suis obligé de dormir la nuit et c'est naze.

----------


## Euklif

> Dites on a combien de temps pour le concours lead and gold ? J'ai pas vu de date.


Enfin quelqu'un qui l'a remarqué! Car je n'ai retenu que deux choses de ce numéro (bon, un poil plus mais faut pas le dire) :
1/ pas de date de fin de concourt (et le dessin de Sonia m'a vraiment bien fait rire ^^).
2/ la joie que j'ai eu à voir que la partie hard parlait de Raptor (justement en rapport avec sa réput'). Et ma déception en lisant qu'en fait, z'avez pas eu le temps de tester les produits...


Spoiler Alert! 


Oui, voila. Que des trucs qui ne porte pas sur des points de détails  ::ninja::

----------


## Alab

> Enfin quelqu'un qui l'a remarqué! Car je n'ai retenu que deux choses de ce numéro (bon, un poil plus mais faut pas le dire) :
> 1/ pas de date de fin de concourt (et le dessin de Sonia m'a vraiment bien fait rire ^^).


De toute façon je poste le mien demain pour plus de sécurité.  :B):

----------


## Guest

> Ah? et c'etait quoi?


Démineur 2. Des années d'attente, tu t'imagines pas.

----------


## Sylvine

A propos de la preview de Brink, c'était pour savoir si vous aviez vraiment joué aux CoD depuis le 4 avant de les descendre?

Nan parce que toute la dernière page semble s'émerveiller de mécanismes qui sont présents dans le multi de CoD et qui sont d'ailleurs plus ou moins devenu la norme dans les FPS multis.
Pour le coup ça fait un peu testeur de jeuxvideo.com qui découvre de trucs vieux comme le monde.

----------


## O.Boulon

Et dans Halo ?
Hein dans Halo ?
Ben c'est simple, rien à foutre de COD.
Et sinon j'ai le droit de parler de trucs déjà fait dans les autres FPS comme les IA ou les headshots où alors je me retiens parce que c'est vieux comme le monde ?
Une fois encore, merci de nous avoir fait bénéficié de ton avis.

----------


## Sylvine

C'est pas le fait qu'on en parle, c'est juste de délayer ça sur une page quand il suffirait de dire "Brink emprunte des mécanismes devenus classique dans les FPS multis, comme la personnalisation de sa classe à base de perks (citer exemples) et le bolidage des calibres (citer autres exemples)."

Là en lisant la preview on dirait que c'est complétement inédit alors que vraiment c'est devenu banal.

N'hésites pas à me redemander conseil, ça fait plaisir d'aider un petit nouveau comme toi.

----------


## yOoN

Rohlala la lecture de ton "à venir" de New Vegas Boulon...
 :^_^: 

Et pendant que j'y suis vous avez pas des infos genre fuites sur la sortie prévue de Red Dead Redemption PC ?
 ::huh:: 



EDIT : Sylvine on peut dire que tu as des couilles au cul... Avec tout ce que ça implique de manquant niveau QI... Enfin COD4 en ce qui me concerne rien que le côté "v'nez on va buter les méchants bougnoules nazi-communistes-terroristes de dans le futur proche" j'ai même pas pensé à l'acheter après avoir enduré dix minutes de la démo, donc le multi si tu veux, et je parles même pas du jeu qui s'y croit tellement qu'il était encore à 60€ sur Steam deux ans après sa sortie. Tu devrais te mettre au solo des Stalker mec...

----------


## Airwalkmax

> Reçu!
> 
> Il manquerait pas la fin de la BD...?


Le mot fin est remplacé par "Pia", tout simplement, non ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

L'article sur Brink donne méchamment envie.
Si la customisation du perso tiens ces promesses ça risque d'être grandiose.

Pour le Red Dead Redemption il me semble avoir lu que O.Boulon préparait un article pour le prochain numéro.Et je suis sur qu'on l'aura sur PC dans un an (allumeuncierge).

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Le mot fin est remplacé par "Pia", tout simplement, non ?


'Tain comment tu spoiles la bédé bataaaard !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Lang0chat

> Canard PC 213: Jamais une couverture n'a été aussi racoleuse


Fixed  :Cigare: 

Perso je suis déçu du papier de Boulon sur New Vegas, toujours sympa à lire mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y avait plus d'infos intéressantes sur le net. Et pourtant la couv' laissait penser le contraire...

Elle a intérêt d'être bonne la surprise du prochain  :tired:

----------


## lokideath

Non mais revenons sur cet édito 2 minutes (oui c'est tout ce que j'ai lu). M. Boulon, dans la pure tradition de Valve, nous distribue quelques infos par ci par là l'air de rien;
1ère info, c'est un jeu extrêmement attendu, donc logiquement un jeu a gros budget ou au moins qui a eu sa part de publicité; comment attendre un jeu qu'on ne connait pas, hein ?
2ème indice, "Le genre [d'infos] qu'on n'espérait plus". Donc un jeu qui était tombé à la trappe, dont on n'a pas entendu parler depuis un moment, dont la sortie n'était pas prévue sur PC.
3ème point important, Canard PC à la primeur de l'info. Je ne veux pas être méchant mais CanardPC mondialement c'est quoi ? Même la France au niveau marché mondial c'est un peu des cacahuètes, surtout qu'on est une nation rempli de piratins. Donc le jeu est probablement développé par un studio français, ou alors c'est à cause d'une relation au sein de la rédac, et là on est dans le flou total car je n'ai pas accès à la webcam.


Donc au final on a quoi comme possibilité ?
E.Y.E. ? Jeu extrêmement attendu, bof. A part sur le forum je ne sais pas, et Boulon fait bien la distinction entre le magasine et le forum. En plus le gentil contact de Streumon vient juste de proposer une version preview à Boulon ce qui ne serait pas logique s'ils avaient déjà des infos exclusives, et de toute façon il a dit que ce n'était pas E.Y.E. (mais peut être ment-il ?!  ::o: ). Donc suivant.
En autre studio français on a Eugen et RUSE. On a déjà eu 2 betas et des communiqués de presse sur tout le jeu et dans tous les sens, je ne vois pas vraiment quoi rajouter.
Et là il reste Arkane Studio et The Crossing ! Et ouais bingo  ::lol::  Sauf que le très attendu j'en doute, qui attend un jeu au point mort ?

Peut être Deus Ex 3, l'épisode 3 d'half life, en fait j'en sais strictement rien mais ca a intérêt à être du tonnerre (et à ne pas être en retard  ::(: ), parce que niveau jeu sur les derniers numéros y a pas grand chose qui m'a intéressé.

Bon je vais aller lire les 60 pages restantes  ::ninja::

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

En ce qui me concerne je mise tout sur l'Episode 3 d'Half Life.

Avec comme explication à la primeur de l'info :

Hypothèse 1 : Valve aurait été impressionné par la quantité d'infos rassemblées minute par minute par Khan lors de la nuit de la mise à jour fantôme de Portal et le boulot effectué par lui pour mettre ça au clair.

Son post était impressionnant de clarté vu la quantité d'informations contenues et le bordel monstre dans lequel elles arrivaient et ça a buzzé jusque sur les forums officiels.

Hypothèse 2 : Boulon a battu Gabe Newell à un concours d'ingestion de royal cheese et de coca zero et a gagné une info taupe zigrette.

----------


## lokideath

Ca se tient.

Avec l'hypothèse 2 bien sûr  ::P:

----------


## Sylvine

> EDIT : Sylvine on peut dire que tu as des couilles au cul... Avec tout ce que ça implique de manquant niveau QI... Enfin COD4 en ce qui me concerne rien que le côté "v'nez on va buter les méchants bougnoules nazi-communistes-terroristes de dans le futur proche" j'ai même pas pensé à l'acheter après avoir enduré dix minutes de la démo, donc le multi si tu veux, et je parles même pas du jeu qui s'y croit tellement qu'il était encore à 60€ sur Steam deux ans après sa sortie. Tu devrais te mettre au solo des Stalker mec...


En fait pour tout te dire j'ai acheté pas acheté de CoD après le 2 et j'ai fini STALKER.

Mais je vois absolument pas le rapport avec la choucroute.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

D'ailleurs yOoN, si tu pouvais éviter d'être agressif comme ça pour rien, ça serait mieux pour tout le monde.

On connait les goûts de chiottes de Sylvine en matière de jeu, de cinéma et de meufs, mais il a un cœur lui aussi. La modération n'aime pas le voir se contracter sous l'effet de ta réaction à côté de la plaque.

Lève un peu le pied. Entre ce post et ceux sur les Questions des Lecteurs, t'es vraiment pas dans le ton et l'ambiance bon enfant que l'on aimerait conserver sur ce forum.

----------


## Sylvine

> On connait les goûts de chiottes de Sylvine en matière de jeu, de cinéma* et de meufs*


Détailles, ça m'intéresse.  :tired:

----------


## M.Rick75



----------


## O.Boulon

> Fixed 
> 
> Perso je suis déçu du papier de Boulon sur New Vegas, toujours sympa à lire mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y avait plus d'infos intéressantes sur le net. Et pourtant la couv' laissait penser le contraire...
> 
> Elle a intérêt d'être bonne la surprise du prochain


Ouais, Bethesda a été un peu vache en filant une exclue à Game Informer sur le coeur du jeu alors même que nous on voyait un truc moins profond. On l'a appris au moment du bouclage.
Donc, ça c'est retrouvé sur Internet et tu comprends bien que je ne pouvais pas piquer le contenu de l'article d'un autre magazine pour enrichir le mien... 

Mais, t'inquiètes, vous allez bientôt avoir des infos de premières mains... Et dans tous les cas, tu préfères avoir les infos d'un mec qui a mis 100% à Fallout3 ou celle d'un mec un peu critique ?

----------


## Nyzeo

Aller je la tente ... 100% Fallout3 ? 

Sinon chapeau bas à Mr Chat pour sa couv. Il doit ronronner de plaisir à l'heure actuel, n'est-il pas ?

----------


## Akodo

> Sinon chapeau bas à Mr Chat pour sa couv. Il doit ronronner de plaisir à l'heure actuel, n'est-il pas ?


Je suis sûr qu'il a eu droit à une double ration de Shebon.

----------


## Lang0chat

> Ouais, Bethesda a été un peu vache en filant une exclue à Game Informer sur le coeur du jeu alors même que nous on voyait un truc moins profond. On l'a appris au moment du bouclage.
> Donc, ça c'est retrouvé sur Internet et tu comprends bien que je ne pouvais pas piquer le contenu de l'article d'un autre magazine pour enrichir le mien...
> 
> Mais, t'inquiètes, vous allez bientôt avoir des infos de premières mains... Et dans tous les cas, tu préfères avoir les infos d'un mec qui a mis 100% à Fallout3 ou celle d'un mec un peu critique ?


Raaah la frustration que ça a du être pour l'exclue, les fils! Je comprends mieux maintenant. Ils auraient au moins pu filer quelques nouveaux screens les fils².

Quand à ta question, je crois que j'ai pas besoin de répondre grand coquin que tu es!




> Je suis sûr qu'il a eu droit à une double ration de Shebon.


Une bonne tannée suffirait!  :tired:

----------


## KiwiX

> E.Y.E. ? Jeu extrêmement attendu, bof.


 :tired: 

On en reparlera quand ils auront rachetés Activision.

----------


## Robix66

> 1ère info, c'est un jeu extrêmement attendu, donc logiquement un jeu a gros budget ou au moins qui a eu sa part de publicité; comment attendre un jeu qu'on ne connait pas, hein ?
> 2ème indice, "Le genre [d'infos] qu'on n'espérait plus". Donc un jeu qui était tombé à la trappe, dont on n'a pas entendu parler depuis un moment, dont la sortie n'était pas prévue sur PC.
> 3ème point important, Canard PC à la primeur de l'info. Je ne veux pas être méchant mais CanardPC mondialement c'est quoi ? Même la France au niveau marché mondial c'est un peu des cacahuètes, surtout qu'on est une nation rempli de piratins. Donc le jeu est probablement développé par un studio français, ou alors c'est à cause d'une relation au sein de la rédac, et là on est dans le flou total car je n'ai pas accès à la webcam.


 :tired:  ::huh::  ::O: 

BGE2 ! ::wub::

----------


## pins

Little Big Adventure 3  :Emo: 

Désolé.
Bon sinon le concours c'est pas une blague hein ? C'est authentique ?

----------


## lokideath

> On en reparlera quand ils auront rachetés Activision.


Je me doutais bien que ca allait tiquer là dessus  ::): 




> BGE2 !


 ::w00t:: 
Je l'avais complétement oublié celui là, en effet  :;):

----------


## Emualynk

En lisant l'édito j'ai directement pensé à E.Y.E. (et à Duke Nukem Forever mais bon là je pense qu'on peut se brosser).
Maintenant, c'est vrai que l'hypothèse d'HL2EP3 se tient.

----------


## ElGato

Je mise sur une prod' Ubi, disons BG&E2 ou Rayman 4.

Ou Doom 4, mais, comment dire...

----------


## Emualynk

> Je mise sur une prod' Ubi, disons BG&E2 ou Rayman 4.


Sachant que c'est quelque chose d'attendu, GB&E2 oui, mais Rayman 4, je crois pas que ce soit particulièrement attendu.

----------


## Xùn

> Ouais, Bethesda a été un peu vache en filant une  exclue à Game Informer sur le coeur du jeu alors même que nous on  voyait un truc moins profond. On l'a appris au moment du bouclage.
>  Donc, ça c'est retrouvé sur Internet et tu comprends bien que je ne  pouvais pas piquer le contenu de l'article d'un autre magazine pour  enrichir le mien... 
> 
>  Mais, t'inquiètes, *vous allez bientôt avoir des infos de premières  mains...* Et dans tous les cas, tu préfères avoir les infos d'un mec  qui a mis 100% à Fallout3 ou celle d'un mec un peu critique ?


 J'ai hâte d'en apprendre plus après la dernière preview.  ::): 
 Et pour la surprise, je sais pas, Beyond Good & Evil 2 me semble pas  impossible en effet. On verra.

----------


## Baron

NON, JE L'AI! JE L'AI!! DUKE NUKEM FOREEEEEEEEEVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!!!  :Cigare: 




> Le mot fin est remplacé par "Pia", tout simplement, non ?


Oui mais alors l'intelligibilité de la reconversion vocale de Boulon est totalement absente et il n'est dit nulle part qu'il y aura un prochain numéro qui expliquera l'origine. Du coup, tout le ressort drôlatique de la séquence se perd en conjectures...  :tired:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> -actuellement sur pc ya que des jeux de merde


N'exagère pas non plus. C'est parce qu'un jeu a moins de 7/10 que c'est une merde absolue.

Et puis il y a plein de raisons qui poussent à mettre une note moyenne. _Splinter Cell_, _Sleep Is Death_ et _Serious Sam HD_ n'ont pas grand chose en commun.

----------


## Jeckhyl

En plus il est tout à fait possible de bien s'amuser sur un jeu à 7/10, du moment qu'on n'accorde pas trop d'importances aux détails qui ont fait perdre des points. 

Si ça se trouve un rédacteur va virer un point à un H&S qui se déroule trop en couloir, alors que c'est un point qui m'indiffère totalement ; parfois il est indiqué "il y a trois ans, ce jeu aurait mérité un neuf, mais depuis 5 jeux ont innové" ; sauf que ça ne me gêne pas de jouer sur des jeux troiseunaires, et que j'ai sûrement zappé les cinq autres jeux, du coup pour moi le jeu vaut neuf D'où l'intérêt de l'article en lui-même. On ne peut pas jouer que sur des chef-d'oeuvre.

----------


## darkgrievous

> N'exagère pas non plus. C'est parce qu'un jeu a moins de 7/10 que c'est une merde absolue.


Je l'avoue j'ai été peu un fort, mais disons que quand j'ai vu les notes ya pas grand chose qui sort du lot, alors que c'est souvent le cas dans les autres numéros.

C'est peut être le fait qu'en étant bimensuel et que les test sont plus "dilués".

@Jeckhyl
Évidemment c'est subjectif, mais la même les jeux qui n'ont pas de trop mauvaises notes sont soit un hd "d'ancienne" gloire du fps, soit un jeu d'infiltration qui n'en est plus vraiment au fil des suites.

----------


## KiwiX

> N'exagère pas non plus. C'est parce qu'un jeu a moins de 7/10 que c'est une merde absolue.
> 
> Et puis il y a plein de raisons qui poussent à mettre une note moyenne. _Splinter Cell_, _Sleep Is Death_ et _Serious Sam HD_ n'ont pas grand chose en commun.


J'en profite pour saluer ton test de SS-2nd-Encounter HD. On l'a trouvé à 13 € sur un site US... Mais quelqu'un qui l'a déjà fais, ça sent un poil l'arnaque car à part les achievements...




> Je me doutais bien que ca allait tiquer là dessus


Qu'il sorte déjà. Ça serait pas mal.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Et bah merde ça a pris, j'suis tout plein d'espoir. Reste que je suis allergique aux animations balais dans l'cul


ça va surtout être Oblivion avec un fusil sur une map troisième guerre mondiale.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'vois pas pourquoi CPC aurait la primeur pour un jeu Valve. Je maintiens l'hypothèse d'un jeu Arkane, ou "français" en tout cas. Ca me semble plus logique si on prend en compte qu'il peut y'avoir deux raisons principales de filer une exclu: la corruption (bouuh) ou de bonnes relations. Quoi le professionalisme ? Ca existe encore aujourd'hui ?  ::ninja::

----------


## ToasT

BG&E 2.
 :Bave: 
: pleure:

Si c'est ça, j'épouse Valérie Damidot.

----------


## Frogg

> Le jeu de half.
> 
> : pleure:
> 
> Si c'est ça, j'épouse Valérie Damidot.


Fixed.

Je vois bien un jeu français aussi, par pur chauvinisme.  :B):

----------


## yOoN

> D'ailleurs yOoN, si tu pouvais éviter d'être agressif comme ça pour rien, ça serait mieux pour tout le monde.
> 
> On connait les goûts de chiottes de Sylvine en matière de jeu, de cinéma et de meufs, mais il a un cœur lui aussi. La modération n'aime pas le voir se contracter sous l'effet de ta réaction à côté de la plaque.
> 
> Lève un peu le pied. Entre ce post et ceux sur les Questions des Lecteurs, t'es vraiment pas dans le ton et l'ambiance bon enfant que l'on aimerait conserver sur ce forum.


Meaculpa. Mais juste au moment d'éditer mes fautes d'orthographe j'ai vu le post plaçant Boulon en noob alors que sans faire de lèche c'est pour moi le mec avec les gars de "Silence on joue" sur LibéLabo qui fait souvent pencher mes hésitations vers des achats toujours satisfaisants, l'heure tardive ajoutée à l'alcool... Je suis pas fier mais bon j'assume... Par contre "les questions des lecteurs" je sais que c'est pas le problème des modo mais bon Cacao avait un peu entamé les hostilités et tout s'est arrangé par message privé, donc sans vouloir te vexer ni plomber l'ambiance c'est sympa de me demander de "lever le pied" mais pour mon troisième ou quatrième post dans ce forum hier je me vois presque insulter et conseiller de me mettre sous antidépresseur donc je crois que tu confonds 'le ton et l'ambiance bon enfant" avec "on a nos habitués et nos têtes et la tienne ne me reviens pas, je te recommande donc vivement de d'auto-censurer". Mais bon c'est pas grave t'es modo je suis rookie et en deux soirs j'ai pu faire le tour de "l'ambiance bon enfant". 

Par contre j'adore votre magazine et je continuerais à l'acheter.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> la population qui paye 70€ ses jeux tout chef d'oeuvre a-t-il l'air d'être.


Je te rassure, on le trouve à bien moins cher que ça.  ::): 
D'ailleurs me semblait que Rockstar avait une politique de prix moins agressif sur ses jeux. Enfin si on évite les magasins "spécialisé" style Micr****ia.

----------


## Rhoth

> Ouais, Bethesda a été un peu vache en filant une exclue à Game Informer  [..] un mec qui a mis 100% à Fallout3


Ce serait mauvaise langue de dire que ceci explique cela ?  ::huh::

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Mais bon c'est pas grave t'es modo je suis rookie et en deux soirs j'ai pu faire le tour de "l'ambiance bon enfant".


Bah, non, mais tu t'emportes pour pas grand-chose, hein. Quant t'auras trainé un peu dans la zone, tu te rendras compte que le bashage, c'est courant et toujours bon esprit (généralement, même si parfois les mots dépassent la pensée) et t'apprendras à connaître les personnages qui peuplent ce forum, dont Sylvine et Cacao font partis.

Faut juste savoir trier le bon grain de l'ivraie dans les posts, que ça concerne les critiques envers le mag' ou les rédacteur, l'humour, la fausse guerre console/pc ou autre.

Par contre, faut pas te la jouer victime. Si j't'ai demandé de te calmer, c'est quand même que t'es monté sur tes grands chevaux en répondant à Sylvine (_Sylvine on peut dire que tu as des couilles au cul... Avec tout ce que ça implique de manquant niveau QI..._ ) et que ça n'est pas acceptable, qu'il s'agisse d'un noob ou d'un habitué.

----------


## Narm

Je viens de commencer la lecture de ce numéro...
Ils ont tué _Splinter Cell_  ::'(:  
C'est pas possible qu'il y ait un patch ou un mod salvateur à l'avenir ?  :Emo: 

Et petit coquille sympa dans le test de Booster Trooper, où on voit que Kahn Lusth se croit encore en 2000 ou alors qu'il compte les années en double  ::P:

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est pas possible qu'il y ait un patch ou un mod salvateur à l'avenir ?


On parle d'Ubisoft là. Donc aucun mod à l'horizon ou alors le/les moddeurs devront être très motivés  ::|: .

----------


## Aun

J'ai bien aimé le test de l'alimentation, mais je pensais que ces tests étaient réservés aux HS hardware.
D'où ma question: qu'en est-il de l'alimentation fractal design évoquée à la fin du test du boitier du même nom dans le CPC 204?

----------


## Frypolar

> J'ai bien aimé le test de l'alimentation, mais je pensais que ces tests étaient réservés aux HS hardware.
> D'où ma question: qu'en est-il de l'alimentation fractal design évoquée à la fin du test du boitier du même nom dans le CPC 204?


La version 850W a été testée dans le CPCH n°4 mais il y a une erreur, elle est indiquée comme une Scythe. En lisant le texte et en regardant l'image on voit bien que c'est l'alim de Fractal. Elle se tape 2/10.

----------


## darkgrievous

> Je viens de commencer la lecture de ce numéro...
> Ils ont tué _Splinter Cell_  
> C'est pas possible qu'il y ait un patch ou un mod salvateur à l'avenir ?


Pour le patch zoulou en parle dans la rubrique téléchargement  :;):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ouais super, un famas et un nouveau déguisement qui vont permettre de ressusciter le côté infiltration du jeu.

----------


## Ashraam

Si seulement ça pouvait être le project redline d'EA.

----------


## Vladtepes

Rah Bourdel de merde !
Comme je suis en déménagement j'envoie encore le CPC chez mes parents, je rentre ce WE en me disant "Ouais, le cpc nouveau est arrivé" ! Et… le chien l'a bouffé.  ::cry:: 

Le pire, c'est qu'ils l'ont pas dans chez les vendeurs locaux (par contre ils ont encore plein de HS Hardware… zarb zarb.  :WTF: )

----------


## mescalin

En tout cas ton chien a du gout  :B):

----------


## Vladtepes

> En tout cas ton chien a du gout


ah, ça… la couverture avec le pipboy, il semble avoir adoré

----------


## Nathanad

Fable 3 version PC ????

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Fable 3 version PC ????


Parce que ca serait une bonne nouvelle ?  ::O:

----------


## Xùn

> Fable 3 version PC ????


Ça a déjà été confirmé ya quelques jours.

----------


## Highlander

> ah, ça… la couverture avec le pipboy, il semble avoir adoré


Ne serait-ce d'ailleurs pas le Vault Boy ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Parce que ca serait une bonne nouvelle ?


J'aimerais bien personnellement. Fable n'est pas le meilleur jeu auquel j'ai joué, il ne fait même pas partie de la liste des meilleurs, mais il a laissé dans ma mémoire le souvenir d'une ambiance unique, enchanteresse et nostalgique. C'est avec plaisir que j'accueillerai Fable 3. Bien sûr, il n'aura pas le clinquant d'un Diablo 3 ou les chromes d'un Elite 4, mais parfois, on peut jouer sur un jeu qui ne soit pas exceptionnel aussi, et rêver un peu.

----------


## Akodo

> mais parfois, on peut jouer sur un jeu qui ne soit pas exceptionnel aussi, et rêver un peu.


C'est beau ce que tu dis  :Emo: .

----------


## KiwiX

> on peut jouer sur un jeu qui ne soit pas exceptionnel aussi, et rêver un peu.


Tout à fait. Le premier fable n'était vraiment pas dégueulasse. C'est con qu'on ait pas pu tâter au deux.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

LE deux est vachement bien aussi  :Cigare: 
(même si on est loin du "un monde 10 fois plus grand" /Molyneux).

----------


## Acteon

Khan Lust c'est Dranacs le nom de la guilde dans AOC, et dans Allods aussi d'ailleurs. La premiere fois j'ai cru a une coquille mais la même erreur dans l'article de Aoc m'a montré que non  ::):

----------


## Ashraam

> 1ère info, c'est un jeu extrêmement attendu, donc logiquement un jeu a gros budget ou au moins qui a eu sa part de publicité; comment attendre un jeu qu'on ne connait pas, hein ?
> 2ème indice, "Le genre [d'infos] qu'on n'espérait plus". Donc un jeu qui était tombé à la trappe, dont on n'a pas entendu parler depuis un moment, dont la sortie n'était pas prévue sur PC.
> 3ème point important, Canard PC à la primeur de l'info. Je ne veux pas être méchant mais CanardPC mondialement c'est quoi ? Même la France au niveau marché mondial c'est un peu des cacahuètes, surtout qu'on est une nation rempli de piratins. Donc le jeu est probablement développé par un studio français, ou alors c'est à cause d'une relation au sein de la rédac, et là on est dans le flou total car je n'ai pas accès à la webcam.


Pour la première info, je ne vois pas en quoi ce devrait être obligatoirement un jeu à gros budget, et après tout il est dit que celui-ci est extrèmement attendu, mais pas par qui, ce peut être un jeu très attendu par la rédac CPC ^^

Pour la seconde info, il peut s'agir aussi bien de 'genre d'info' que de 'genre de jeux', donc traiter aussi bien d'une adaptation attendue sur PC, comme d'un jeu qu'on attendait plus pour des raisons de licence, difficulté de développement ou autre, en somme un jeu sur lequel on avait définitivement tiré une croix ...

Pour la troisième info cette fois, si la primeur est donnée a CPC c'est qu'en effet un développeur a reconnu la valeur du mag ou qu'il est proche d'une façon ou d'une autre de CPC. 

Spoiler Alert! 


 Ce qui élimine d'ores et déjà Blizzard, lesquels se seraient plutôt orientés vers des suce-b.... comme J...  ::ninja:: 



Et puisqu'on en est aux paris, je mise sur un Syndicate 2 (le fameux projet de Starbreeze et EA) voire un Shogun/Rome/Medieval Total War 2 ^^'

----------


## halfy

> 3ème point important, Canard PC à la primeur de l'info. Je ne veux pas être méchant mais CanardPC mondialement c'est quoi ?


Cette phrase me trouble...
Raisonnablement, nous aurions pu  voir le scénario ou ce developpeur donne l'info mondiale à plusieurs journaux (lié à la langue et au secteur géographique) .
Il juge que Canard PC est le leader pour l'europe francophone et la bande à *Half* hérite de l'exclu dans ce périmètre.
Qui plus est, exclue sur le numéro début juin, la plupart des magazines sont des mensuels qui paraissent début du mois, le scénario tenait la route.


Mais l'édito cite une exclu mondiale comme précise Lokideath... Donc aucun partage de l'info.
Certes on peut avoir des popains Attaché de Presse mais bon le business c'est le business comme disait ma grand mère qui me faisait payer les crêpes à la chandeleur...
Sacré popain pour filer une exclu et risquer de se facher avec les "fidèles" qui la couture sur le pantalon filent des  99/20 à tous les jeux des gros éditeurs.

Imaginons que Lord Casque Noir détienne des photos comprométtantes de Gorge Pronfonde, style: Il arbore un tee shirt dédicacé de Spore.
Nous avons donc la fameuse exclue mondiale au premier degré.

Vous avez laché des tas de noms plausibles mais bon pas forcement ma tasse de thé.
J'ai joué plus naif: à quoi je voudrai jouer?
Biensur m'est venu mes fantasmes habituels: SimCity5, Giant Industrie3
Bof... je vois pas la Boite à outils s'exiter sur de tels jeux.

Je voudrais jouer à quoi?
Warcraft4 (le STR)
Je joue sur : Preview Warcraft4...

----------


## Westernzoo

Beyong good and evil 2, c'est mort vu que Ubi Montpellier bosse sur Tintin en ce moment.

Les projets de gros studios ricains, j'y crois pas du tout. Même Valve. Ils ont tendance soit à l'annoncer d'eux-même par leur propre voie ( portal 2 par le net, Blizzard avec la Blizz-con)

Alors il reste effectivement les gars d'Arcane. Qui bossaient sur le projet de Spielberg il me semble pendant un moment. Peut-être the crossing a-t-il été relancé ?

J'ai bien peur au final qu'on s'enflamme pour rien, et que ce ne soit "QUE" E.Y.E. ou un truc du même calibre. J'espère me tromper et me prendre une grand claque très bientôt.

Dites, ça fera la couv' ce scoop ? (naïf que je suis)

----------


## olih

> Beyong good and evil 2, c'est mort vu que Ubi Montpellier bosse sur Tintin en ce moment.
> 
> Les projets de gros studios ricains, j'y crois pas du tout. Même Valve. Ils ont tendance soit à l'annoncer d'eux-même par leur propre voie ( portal 2 par le net, Blizzard avec la Blizz-con)
> 
> Alors il reste effectivement les gars d'Arcane. Qui bossaient sur le projet de Spielberg il me semble pendant un moment. Peut-être the crossing a-t-il été relancé ?
> 
> J'ai bien peur au final qu'on s'enflamme pour rien, et que ce ne soit "QUE" E.Y.E. ou un truc du même calibre. J'espère me tromper et me prendre une grand claque très bientôt.
> 
> Dites, ça fera la couv' ce scoop ? (naïf que je suis)


Pourquoi pas le prochain jeu d'Egosoft, on a bien eu le droit à un joli livret pour découvrir X3:TC dans un canardpc. 


Spoiler Alert! 


Je n'ai aucune idée s'il y a un jeu en préparation ou quoi mais bon, rêvons.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Peut-être the crossing a-t-il été relancé ?


Peut-être aussi... Arx Fatalis II !!! :fapfapfap:

----------


## r2djbeuh

Je tente un LEGO UNIVERSE !

----------


## darkgrievous

Une exclu sur un jeu dont pas mal de monde à joué à la beta et qui est deja en préco  :tired:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bon, Kahn Luft(-waffe ?) écrit de super articles. Je reste pantois devant son style déjà de haut niveau et dont j'adhère parfaitement à l'humour. Bref, bravo.

----------


## RedGuff

Je pense à DN4E, Deus Ex 3, ou 

Spoiler Alert! 


un jeu d'aventure en mode texte

 !

----------


## Runik

Bon ben dévoré d'une traite ce week-end. La preview de Fallout 3 fait bien envie, et j'ai particulièrement apprécié l'interview du créateur de Distant Worlds : ça permet de voir l'envers du décor, et que les problématiques sont bien différentes de celles des gros studios ...

Récent transfuge de J. de chez Smith en face, je ne regrette pas ma décision  ::): 
Par contre mon abonnement chez eux est terminé depuis 2 mois, et je continue quand même à le recevoir ... ils ont du mal à comprendre on dirait  ::P:

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> La preview de Fallout 3 fait bien envie


 ::o:  ::O: 
Malheureux !




> Récent transfuge de J. de chez Smith en face, je ne regrette pas ma décision


Ah non c'est bon en fait, ça doit être normal.

----------


## znokiss

Bon, très bon numéral. Je dois au passage saluer LF Sebum, dont j'ai benoîtement critiqué le style trop littéraire pour ma pauvre caboche, il y a de ça quelques numéros. 
Là, je dois dire que j'adhère au propos encore mieux que de la colle contact. En fait, tes tests sont excellents de justesse, de jeux d'esprits et d'amusement de bon aloi. 
De la bonne came, quoi.

----------


## Runik

> Malheureux !
> 
> 
> 
> Ah non c'est bon en fait, ça doit être normal.


Bon, va falloir que tu m'expliques un peu là, parceque j'avoue ne pas te suivre  ::huh::

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Facile, c'est Fallout New Vegas, pas Fallout 3.  :;):

----------


## punishthecat

Ce sera, peut être, ce qu'aurait du être fallout 3. 
En tout cas c'est comme ça que j'ai interprété son propos.

----------


## Max_well

L'exclue va pas être BGE2 et je vais haïr celui qui a sorti l'idée au départ  ::cry::

----------


## Runik

> Ce sera, peut être, ce qu'aurait du être fallout 3. 
> En tout cas c'est comme ça que j'ai interprété son propos.


Effectivement, mon clavier a fourché, c'était bien de New Vegas dont je parlais ... après, comme tu dis, j'attends de cet épisode qu'il soit le 3 tel qu'il aurait dû être  ::):

----------


## Doc TB

> J'ai bien aimé le test de l'alimentation, mais je pensais que ces tests étaient réservés aux HS hardware.
> D'où ma question: qu'en est-il de l'alimentation fractal design évoquée à la fin du test du boitier du même nom dans le CPC 204?


L'alim Fractal Design a bien été testée dans le CPC HW 4 et désolé pour le texte ou elle apparait comme une Scythe. J'ai toujours confondu les deux noms et c'est passé toutes les relectures  ::sad::  Donc l'alim Fractal Design est une bouze infame. D'ailleurs, après avoir discuté des heures et des heures avec Fractal, ils vont bientôt rectifier le problème avec notre aide, je vous en reparlerais dés que j'en saurais plus.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Rhooo il va nous refaire le coup comme avec Corsair....

la grande classe tout de même.

----------


## znokiss

> D'ailleurs, après avoir discuté des heures et des heures avec Fractal, ils vont bientôt rectifier le problème avec notre aide, je vous en reparlerais dés que j'en saurais plus.


 ::o: 
Holy canard. 
Et ils vous paient pour ça j'espère... DocTB qui design des alims.. trop bon !

----------


## Guest62019

> Little Big Adventure 3


Si c'est ça, je me tonds à blanc.
Oui je sais, je ne prends aucun risque.

Sinon numéro pas mal compte tenu de la médiocrité des jeux testés.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Effectivement, mon clavier a fourché, c'était bien de New Vegas dont je parlais ... après, comme tu dis, j'attends de cet épisode qu'il soit le 3 tel qu'il aurait dû être


T'inquiète, c'était plus pour le trip « ici on n'aime pas trop Fallout 3 » que je te disais « malheureux ! ».




> Si c'est ça, je me tonds à blanc.


Putain moi aussi.  :Bave:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

La tête ? Hein vous vous tondez la tête ?

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Ha nan, tout.  :B):

----------


## Nathanad

DOOM 4 ? ou Quake 5 ??

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Le nouveau Total War  :Cigare:

----------


## vive la cliff

Moi aussi je penche pour un studio françois, mon coeur et mon âme souhaitent Little Big Adventure 3  :Emo:  mais ma raison porte mon choix vers un nouveau city builder de monte cristo. 

Ou alors un nouveau Flashback.

----------


## Nathanad

Les voyageurs du temps 2 avec le renouveau delphine software ....

----------


## O.Boulon

Tiens, y en a un qui lit Pix'n'Love...

----------


## Nathanad

Le grand Paul Cuisset  ::):  Ca ne sera pas Le 7ème sceau il est exclusif à la ps3

---------- Post ajouté à 18h22 ----------

Operation Stealth 2 ????

----------


## mescalin

Le nouveau survival-horror avec le papa de flashback ? Ah c'est con.

----------


## darkgrievous

Horse Star  :Cigare:

----------


## Nelfe

> Le nouveau Total War


Si seulement  :Emo:

----------


## Akodo

> Tiens, y en a un qui lit Pix'n'Love...


Comment vous devez vous marrer en lisant nos hypoconjectures  ::cry:: .

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh oui.

----------


## Westernzoo

Dis Boulon, pourrais-tu peux nous donner un indice tordu pour qu'on parte dans des hypothèses encore plus improbable ?
Un indice façon "pyramide". (mais qui ne prendra tout son sens que début Juin)

C'est possible ou même ce genre de petite bêtise peut briser le NDA ?

----------


## Logan

C'est beau la naïveté  ::rolleyes::

----------


## olih

On verra dans une semaine et là on pourra comparer avec nos prédictions  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Logan

Par contre, c'est cool de nous balancer l'info en exclusivité via la webcam dès le 28 mais quid du NDA si un canard balance l'info sur un forum ?

----------


## Akodo

> Oh oui.


 :^_^: 
Tu fais du bobo à nos petits cœurs de lecteurs si fragiiiles  ::cry:: .

----------


## lokideath

> Oh oui.


Ok j'ai compris, c'est bien sûr "Simulateur de bûcheron n°2" !  :B):

----------


## halfy

Et si je me trompais...

J'ai toujours pensé que l'exclue viendrait de la redac made in Pantin.
Et si le filon était autre, comme Half.
Il fait dans le style Expat non?

Je dis ça car mon message a été édité par sieur le Webmestre et il a remplacé *Boulon* par *Half*.

99% de chance qu'il s'agisse d'un délire ...
1% que ce soit un indice caché. Il est où Maitre Half dans le vaste monde?

Imaginons un type dans ce vaste monde précité,  qui comme ma pomme était obligé d'acheter ces crêpes à sa grand mère durant la chandeleur.
Il raconte un soir cette anecdote avec un compagon de beuverie dans un bordel de macao.
Paf; c'est le boss de Blizzard qui s'emeut de cette histoire. Du coup, il font comme les indiens: "frères de sang " style vieux western.

Et l'exclu tombe sous l'aile du canard.

C'est des trucs qui arrivent tous les jours et même dans les meilleures familles (même celles qui font participer leur filles à des rallye).

Donc j'enfonce le clou: Warcraft 4.

Bon j'ai une seconde hypothèse selon le même scénario mais avec le concepteur de Dwarf Fortress.
Je pense qu'une beuverie entre Half et Mister "Dwarf" dans un bordel  de Macao est plus plausible.

Auquel cas, l'exclu serait que désormais le jeu serait jouable à la souris!.
Mais uniquement une souris avec une bille (exclu l'infrarouge).

Donc si on m'autorise 2 propals:
1) Warcraft4
2) Dwarf à la souris

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Le nouveau Syndicate.  :B):

----------


## Akodo

Fallout 3  :B): .

Ah merde  ::sad:: ...

(Edit : en plus je suis sûr qu'elle a déjà été faite... Doux djizousse...)

----------


## ToasT

On n'a pas le droit de parler de la webcam LOGAN. Tu le sais.

----------


## Logan

Bah tant qu'on file pas le lien, çà risque rien d'en parler si  ::huh::

----------


## xheyther

Non c'est bien caché. Pas de soucis à ce niveau là, les avocats de ... ne la trouveront jamais donc la rédac est tranquille.

----------


## Kamasa

> Ok j'ai compris, c'est bien sûr "Simulateur de bûcheron n°2" !


Ou une nouvelle version du démineur de Windows tirant profit de DirectX11 et de la technologie 3D  :B):

----------


## flochy

Zavez tout faux : c'est Virtual Valerie 4  :B):

----------


## ToasT

> Bah tant qu'on file pas le lien, çà risque rien d'en parler si


J'en ai déjà trop dit, me suis fait ban la dernière fois, j'en ai marre.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Tain je me suis surpris à imaginer un nouveau Myst. :Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

L'arrivée de "Canard Consoles".

----------


## Guest

Si seulement  :Emo:

----------


## Gwargl

> "Pour le reste, nous avons choisi de conserver un Core i5 750 au format LGA1156 couplé à une carte mère P55-UD3R de Gigabyte et à 4 Go de DDR3-1333. Nous avons par contre changé de carte mère et de boitier : c'est cette fois l' Asus P7P55D LE que vous retrouverez [..]"


2 mois que ça dure ! Ca m'obsède tellement que je commence à lire le canard par cette page. Alors vous conservez ou vous changez de CM ? J'en peux plus, je veux avoir une réponse   ::'(:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Pour rappel, dans la partie hardware et plus précisément le test des enceintes Hercules, c'est "Félindra, tête de tigre!" pas passe-partout... Passe partout il gardait les clefs et pesait les pièces d'or  :tired:  Restons précis!

----------


## xheyther

Pourquoi gardait. Il est mort ?  :tired:  Il fait même de la chanson.

Restons précis.

----------


## Crealkiller

Un grand jeux qu'on attendait plus?

DUKE NUKEM FOREVER bien sûr!

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Pourquoi gardait. Il est mort ?  Il fait même de la chanson.
> 
> Restons précis.


Ben maintenant il en fait plus partie de Fort Boyard non?

----------


## r2djbeuh

Eyh, je crois qu'assez de noms ont été balancés pour garder le flou, le nom du jeu exclu de la muerte a été balancé ici ou pas ?

----------


## xheyther

> Ben maintenant il en fait plus partie de Fort Boyard non?


Tu viens de pourrir tous les samedi soir de mon été. Salaud.

edit: D'après Wikipedia il est toujours là \o/

----------


## Akodo

> Eyh, je crois qu'assez de noms ont été balancés pour garder le flou, le nom du jeu exclu de la muerte a été balancé ici ou pas ?


Non mais laisse tomber, de toute façon si ils le disent à quelqu'un ils seront obligé de le tuer pour être sûr que le secret ne sera pas éventé.
Es-tu prêt à courir ce risque ?  :tired:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Eyh, je crois qu'assez de noms ont été balancés pour garder le flou, le nom du jeu exclu de la muerte a été balancé ici ou pas ?


En fait rien dans l'effet d'annonce ne dit qu'il s'agit d'un jeu  ::): .

----------


## halfy

- Un nouveau burger?
- Un whisky sans alcool?
- Une assurance vie interressante pour un client?
- Canard PC devient un quotidien?
- Une tartine beurrée qui tombe du bon côté (côté sec)

Chaud? froid?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> - Canard PC devient un quotidien?


Chiche.


_Omar Boulon motivant les troupes (gravure d'époque)_

----------


## Bah

_A l'heure du bouclage_ (autoportrait)

----------


## Aun

Shogun 2 total war??

----------


## halfy

> Envoyé par *halfy*  
> _- Canard PC devient un quotidien?_
> 
> Chiche.


Canard PC en quotidien pendant juste une semaine.
Avec une webcam pour suivre la foire...

je promet de m'abonner pour 6321 générations au magazine.

Qui me suit?

----------


## darkgrievous

> Avec une webcam pour suivre la foire...


C'est pas parce que tu ne la vois pas qu'elle n'existe pas  :Cigare:

----------


## xheyther

C'est le fameux adage "Pics or it didn't happen", tu peux pas lutter, c'est la puissance lobotomisatrice de l'internet international multimédia mondialisé qui veux ça.

----------


## Grosnours

Je viens tout juste de recevoir le magnifique 213 et que ne vois-je pas page 4 ?
Une critique assassine de JPod !  ::o: 

Alors oui certes, par rapport à _Generation X_, _Microserf_ ou à _Life Atfer God_, ce bouquin est clairement un ton au-dessous, usant et abusant effectivement de certains procédés (qu'Ivan décrit très bien) et qui servent plus au remplissage qu'à autre chose.

Mais cela reste une vision assez intéressante et décalée de la génération X, et je ne le trouve ni mal écrit ni prétentieux. Ceci dit, comme je l'ai lu en anglais, je ne peux préjuger de la qualité de la traduction.

Je reconnais bien volontiers que contrairement aux autres bouquins cités plus haut, je n'ai pas lu JPod d'une traite et que j'ai eu certains moments de  :WTF: , mais je conjure Ivan Le Fou de ne pas se faire une idée définitive de Coupland sur ce livre, car franchement lire des phrases pareilles, cela fait de la peine :



> Alors voilà, c'est fait, j'ai lu un Douglas Coupland ; et vous, petit veinard, toujours pas.

----------


## Elidjah

J'ai déjà le n° 214 moi

----------


## L'invité

> J'ai déjà le n° 214 moi


 ::o: 
Va créer le topic alors. On veut savoir!

----------


## Crealkiller

> J'ai déjà le n° 214 moi


AU BUCHAY!!! Et d'ailleurs, comment tu l'a déjà reçu??

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Il est pas censé sortir dans (au moins) 3 jours ?

Gaffe au NDA le cas échéant quoi.

----------


## Guest

> AU BUCHAY!!! Et d'ailleurs, comment tu l'a déjà reçu??


Par la poste.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Si t'as aussi reçu le CPC Hard je te le rachète au prix fort :watercouly:

----------


## olih

> Par la poste.


Ou chez un marchand de journaux peu scrupuleux  :tired:

----------


## Elidjah

> AU BUCHAY!!! Et d'ailleurs, comment tu l'a déjà reçu??


Vendeur de journaux dans un galerie marchande, Hyper-U Abbeville :collabo:

----------


## olih

> Vendeur de journaux dans un galerie marchande, Hyper-U Abbeville :collabo:


En gros, tu connais LA réponse à la question qui déchire le forum depuis la sortie du dernier numéro  :tired: .
SCANDALE !

Bon fait gaffe de pas foutre en l'air le NDA quand même  ::sad:: .

----------


## Elidjah

Ah oui la surprise !!!!

Je ne dirais rien  :;):

----------


## L'invité

Ba je sais pas les lecteurs ils sont pas soumis au NDA hein. Et cpc peut pas être responsable d'un marchand de journeaux qui fait de la merde.

----------


## olih

Autant éviter la création d'un sujet pour le canard (avec la couv) avant la date fatidique  ::unsure:: .

----------


## O.Boulon

Merci de ne pas parler de ce numero avant le 1er.

----------


## Jeckhyl

En fait c'est dans ce genre de messages polis que Boulon colle le plus les miquettes finalement  ::o: .

----------


## Guest

Perso c'est plus quand il commence à enlever ses vêtements, mais après tout ça se discute.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Perso c'est plus quand il commence à enlever ses vêtements, mais après tout ça se discute.


Ah ben moi j'aurais préféré qu'on en parle pas justement.  ::sad:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 20h02 ----------




> Vendeur de journaux dans un galerie marchande, Hyper-U Abbeville :collabo:


P'tain j'ai lu Albertville, salaud !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bon alors demain j'irais jusqu'à la gare pour tenter le Relay. Si c'est pas arrivé je fais grève des trains.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Merci de ne pas parler de ce numero avant le 1er.


Moi je propose le 2, histoire que les abonnés puissent participer (ou même le 3, tiens, un peu de marge fait pas de mal).

----------


## Kamasa

> Moi je propose le 2, histoire que les abonnés puissent participer (ou même le 3, tiens, un peu de marge fait pas de mal).


J'adhère.

J'ai peur de trainer sur le forum (outre parce que les canards sont méchants) et de me gâcher la surprise au détour d'un topic.

----------


## lokideath

Moi je propose plutôt le 8 histoire d'être sûr, et pour être solidaire de nos concitoyens en outre-mer (les étrangers ont s'en fout par contre, faut pas abuser).
Ou plus simple, quand je le reçois  ::ninja:: 

Sinon bon numéro ce 213, je n'ai pas grand chose à redire. Vivement le 214 quoi  ::siffle::

----------


## Crealkiller

> Moi je propose le 2, histoire que les abonnés puissent participer (ou même le 3, tiens, un peu de marge fait pas de mal).


 :haha:  Même pas vrai l'avant dernier on l'a reçu pile le jour de la sortie avant même certaine sortie en kiosque! Bon le suivant ça a raté, mais j'ai bon espoir pour celui là!

----------


## Lunik

Ah ce que c'est bon de plus être abonné... On a son CanardPC en avance, et avec la surprise. En tout cas belle couverture pour ce 214. Sinon le 213 ? Mouais mouais pas mal.

----------


## L'invité

Bon la surprise au moins c'est vraiment une bonne surprise ou c'est encore Boulon qui en fait des caisses?  :tired:

----------


## Lunik

> Bon la surprise au moins c'est vraiment une bonne surprise ou c'est encore Boulon qui en fait des caisses?


Même si il a l'habitude de succomber au hype, c'est une bonne surprise.  :;):

----------


## Akodo

> Même si il a l'habitude de succomber au hype, c'est une bonne surprise.


Il est déjà dispo le 214 ?!

----------


## lokideath

Pour quelques privilégiés, oui.

----------


## Smisse

> Pour quelques privilégiés, oui.


Bénie soit ma boîte aux lettres.  :Bave:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Cpc 214 dans la boîte.
Allez on peut ouvir le sujet ?  :Emo: 

Edit: en plus la couv' est splendide  :Bave:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Demain qu'on t'a dit !  ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je sais, c'est bien pour ça que je n'ai pas ouvert le sujet franco, j'suis pas suicidaire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Cpc 214 dans la boîte.
> Allez on peut ouvir le sujet ?


NON. Et la couv est loiiiiin d'être aussi belle que celle que Chat avait passé des plombes à bricoler...  :Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Faudra mettre l'ancienne couv' dans le topic idoine pour qu'on puisse juger  :tired: 
Quand même...Une couv' avec une bouteille d'alcool et une cigarette, fallait oser en ces temps de répression des plaisirs simples de la vie.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Même si il a l'habitude de succomber au hype, c'est une bonne surprise.


Miam miam le bon running gag !

----------


## Lunik

> Miam miam le bon running gag !


Tavu ?  :B):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tout ce tintouin pour nous annoncer dans l''édito la sortie 

Spoiler Alert! 


du HS spécial mods

 vraiment.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Tavu ?


Toi tu verras plus quand j'aurais étranglé ta reum avec tes nerfs optiques.

----------


## Mr Ianou

C'est pas aujourd'hui que le numéro 214 tapissera les murs du métro parisien  ::ninja::

----------


## Thomasorus

Pareil chez moi, 4 presses et aucun CPC dedans. ::sad:: 
Donc pas d'ouverture de topic ! ::(:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ouverture le 1er juin, on va voir qui est le plus rapide tas de pied-tendre ! 

(euh pas moi je serais sûrement pieuté)

----------


## Crealkiller

> Ouverture le 1er juin, on va voir qui est le plus rapide tas de pied-tendre ! 
> 
> (euh pas moi je serais sûrement pieuté)


Bon bah c'est la poste les plus rapide, reçu aujourd'hui!! Vos nouveaux livreurs/imprimeurs, c'est vraiment des bons, faut les garder!!!

Belle surprise effectivement

----------


## O.Boulon

Hé, je vous ai pas déjà demandé de ne pas parler de ce numéro avant le 1er Juin ?
Le prochain, c'est des points ou un ban, je sais pas.

----------


## Elidjah

Le serveur sera à genoux à 0H01  :;):

----------


## xheyther

Techniquement on change de jour à 00h00'00"00.

Soyez prêt hein...

----------


## Ashraam

En tout cas, j'avais raison pour le Total war (même si ça n'a surement rien a voir avec le contenu du cpc 214 ^^')




> Après Napoléon, The Creative Assembly pourrait revenir à ses premières amours, le Japon médiéval.
> 
> En début de semaine dernière, nous avions relayé une information concernant le possible retour de la saga Total War à l'occasion de l'E3 de Los Angeles. Si Sega n'a toujours pas souhaité confirmer quoi que ce soit, la chose se précise aujourd'hui avec l'annonce faite par un site turc.
> 
> Notre confrère précisait effectivement avoir obtenu un rendez-vous E3 auprès de Sega / The Creative Assembly afin de voir un certain Shogun 2 : Total War. Mieux, notre confrère en profitait pour dévoiler une longue fact sheet (en anglais) qui n'a sans doute pas fait très plaisir à Sega... Preuve en est, l'annonce a depuis été retirée du site turc ! En tout cas, pour tous les amateurs de la série stratégique, l'E3 est clairement à ne pas manquer...
> 
> 
> Title: Shogun 2: Total War
> Publisher: SEGA
> ...


http://www.jeuxvideo.fr/shogun-retou...tu-343406.html

----------


## bermudatatooine

Merci pour la suppression de mon sujet.

Bravo, le billet d'humeur, c'est donc du flan. Facile de dénoncer quand on emploie les mêmes pratiques pour les mêmes raisons, au moins vous savez de quoi vous parlez.

----------


## Frypolar

> Merci pour la suppression de mon sujet.
> 
> Bravo, le billet d'humeur, c'est donc du flan. Facile de dénoncer quand on emploie les mêmes pratiques pour les mêmes raisons, au moins vous savez de quoi vous parlez.


C'est pas comme si Boulon avait prévenu plusieurs fois qu'à cause d'un NDA on ne devait pas parler du 214 avant le 1er juin. D'ailleurs ça fait 3 fois au moins qu'un topic sur le 214 est supprimé.

----------


## bermudatatooine

> C'est pas comme si Boulon avait prévenu plusieurs fois qu'à cause d'un NDA on ne devait pas parler du 214 avant le 1er juin. D'ailleurs ça fait 3 fois au moins qu'un topic sur le 214 est supprimé.


Je viens de le lire, suffisait de créer un topic clair, je l'aurais vu.
Je dors pas sur le forum pour vérifier tous les messages.

Mais c'est pas grave, le canard évolue je comprend... comme la pomme au final, partout pareil, maintenant tout roule, les exclusivités, les nda, les lecteurs abonnez-vous yen a bon pour vous.

t'écris une fois tous les 100 numéros, tu te fais virer.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bein il faut avouer que si en écrivant une fois tous les 100 numéros c'est pour écrire une connerie, statistiquement, tu n'es pas aidé  ::): .

Allez ! On en reparlera demain, libres de tout DNA et de toute rebel attitude  :;): .

----------


## znokiss

Rho l'aigri. Va, c'est pas grave, viens ici je te fais un poutou.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Merci pour la suppression de mon sujet.
> 
> Bravo, le billet d'humeur, c'est donc du flan. Facile de dénoncer quand on emploie les mêmes pratiques pour les mêmes raisons, au moins vous savez de quoi vous parlez.


Ecoute, entre la supression du topic d'un zouave dans ton genre qui voulait juste parler du numéro en preum's et de la censure en bonne et due forme, y a quand même un monde.

Sinon, merci de nous avoir prouvé que t'étais pas juste un gars qui avait posté le mauvais truc au mauvais moment mais d'abord un joli neuneu.

Donc, ton scandale, tu le ranges dans ta culotte, parce que là j'ai plus aucune raison de t'épargner.

----------


## bermudatatooine

> Ecoute, entre la supression du topic d'un zouave dans ton genre qui voulait juste parler du numéro en preum's et de la censure en bonne et due forme, y a quand même un monde.
> 
> Sinon, merci de nous avoir prouvé que t'étais pas juste un gars qui avait posté le mauvais truc au mauvais moment mais d'abord un joli neuneu.
> 
> Donc, ton scandale, tu le ranges dans ta culotte, parce que là j'ai plus aucune raison de t'épargner.



Bon, les gars je ne sais quoi écrire ?! je dis des conneries pour l'un et je suis maintenant neuneu... peut-être un kevin aussi non ?

J'ai posé deux questions simples et honnêtes, et je me fiche d'être le 1er à en parler, y avait pas de sujet, fallait bien le créer non ?

Je suis abonné, je reçois le mag, je suis content pour une fois il arrive en temps et en heure . je commence à le lire, je viens sur le site parce qu'un lien marche pas...

Je le signale, et tout ce que tout ce que vous avez trouvé de mieux à faire
c'est de vomir sur mon sujet, puis de le supprimer sans explication et insultez-moi tant que vous y êtes...

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu veux quoi comme insulte ?
Sociale ?
Famille ?
Génétique ?

C'est à la carte ce soir !

----------


## Frypolar

> fallait bien le créer non ?


Ben non justement. Il y a un NDA. Pas de la part de CPC ou du pape mais de l'éditeur du jeu. CPC a eu des infos sur un jeu, a pu écrire un article dessus, la contrainte est : on n'en parle pas avant telle date. Dans le cas du 214, la date est celle du 1er juin. CPC s'est engagé a la fermée jusqu'à ce moment alors Boulon fait tout pour respecter cet engagement. C'est comme pour les élections, on a pas le droit de donner de résultats ou d'estimations de résultats avant une heure précise. C'est pas dur à comprendre quand même ?

----------


## O.Boulon

En plus, il vient me poursuivre sur mon profil...
Mon dieu...

----------


## gripoil

Pfioulala. L'effet sondage quoi, les topics qui remontent pour rien. Et le pire c'est qu'en plus j'le fais aussi  ::ninja:: 

J'me demandais quand même si vous étiez beaucoup a être assez barjo pour acheter des sticks a 400€. J'ai lu le test de casque du X-65F: "Ouah c'est balèze ces trucs, ça coute combi... ouah putaing !"

----------


## bermudatatooine

> pour respecter cet engagement. C'est comme pour les élections, on a pas le droit de donner de résultats ou d'estimations de résultats avant une heure précise. C'est pas dur à comprendre quand même ?


Bien sûr. L'annoncer suffisait dans les règles.

Petites confidences entre nous, je suis allez voir les fameuses règles, je me suis dit, j'écris pas souvent, je le fais correctement, les majuscules, la ponctuation , pour éviter les remarques habituelles tout ça pour pas me faire flamer...

Ben c'est loupé, c'est pas grave on parle que de jeu après tout .

----------


## Westernzoo

Simple question (je précise que je n'ai pas lu le 214). Si quelqu'un a en sa possession le 214, et parle de cet exclu sur un autre site que Canard PC avant le 1er Juin (faut qu'il se presse le gars), est-ce que ça aurait des conséquences pour vous ?

D'ailleurs, c'est quoi les conséquences ? Attaque en justice et tout le toutim' ou alors simple blacklistage (ou les deux et des crottes de chien sur votre palier) ?

Est-ce que ça serait super cataclysmique ?

----------


## bermudatatooine

> Simple question (je précise que je n'ai pas lu le 214). Si quelqu'un a en sa possession le 214, et parle de cet exclu sur un autre site que Canard PC avant le 1er Juin (faut qu'il se presse le gars), est-ce que ça aurait des conséquences pour vous ?


Ben j'espère qu'il sera rattrapé , massacré et jeté dans la Seine.

Y a pas de raisons qu'il prenne pas cher lui !

----------


## Nyrius

> Ben j'espère qu'il sera rattrapé , massacré et jeté dans la Seine.
> 
> Y a pas de raisons qu'il prenne pas cher lui !


Sauf si c'est un vieux de la vieille. :;): 



Ou pas. :ninja

----------


## Nelfe

> Simple question (je précise que je n'ai pas lu le 214). Si quelqu'un a en sa possession le 214, et parle de cet exclu sur un autre site que Canard PC avant le 1er Juin (faut qu'il se presse le gars), est-ce que ça aurait des conséquences pour vous ?
> 
> D'ailleurs, c'est quoi les conséquences ? Attaque en justice et tout le toutim' ou alors simple blacklistage (ou les deux et des crottes de chien sur votre palier) ?
> 
> Est-ce que ça serait super cataclysmique ?


1/ Oui
2/ Amende très lourde

(je le sais, j'avais balancé la couv' d'un numéro avec un NDA il y a pas longtemps et Boulon m'avait précisé les conséquences que ça pouvait avoir)

----------


## gregounech

Sinon, le sondage est pas encore online ?

----------


## Kamasa

Pour une fois qu'il y a un DNA sévère, tout les abonnés reçoivent le canard avant la date de la levé de cette restriction  :^_^: 
Faut reconnaître que ces tentant.
Et puis dur de savoir qu'on y a pas le droit si Boulon supprime tous les topics les uns après les autres, un topic édité et fermé en bonne et due forme aurait peut être été plus percutant  ::):

----------


## olih

Plus que 45min  ::ninja:: .

----------


## scriba

J'espère que ça vaut le coup cette surprise, que je reste pas devant l'ordi pour rien.  ::P:

----------


## Westernzoo

> Plus que 45min .


Le pire, c'est que j'ose pas me griller la surprise, donc il va falloir attendre qu'il arrive chez mon merveilleux fournisseur. (qui le met devant tout les autres mags de jeu. Je jure que c'est vrai.)

----------


## darkgrievous

Va te coucher et comme ca demain en te levant tu iras chez ton marchand préféré tu auras la surprise. :noel:

----------


## vive la cliff

On est bientôt Demain  ::P:

----------


## Coin-Coin

3,2,1... :Bave:

----------


## L'invité

JE veux tout savoir §§§  :Bave:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Half-Life 3.

----------


## Logan

0 !

Alors alors, c'est quoi ?  :Bave:

----------


## gregounech

ALLEZ Je casse tout 

Spoiler Alert! 


Deus Ex 3

----------


## Lunik

La surprise est 2 X 3.

----------


## Coin-Coin

La vérité ou je vous ban tous §§§§

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Fallout 4.

----------


## L'invité

::o: 


Ah moi j'avais cru entendre que c'était une annonce. (j'ai pas lu le dernier CPC)
Du coup je suis un peu déception.

----------


## Scorbut

Je sais pas qui avait dit Shogun Total War 2, il a presque bien deviné car il a été annoncé.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Je sais pas qui avait dit Shogun Total War 2, il a presque bien deviné car il a été annoncé.


Oui mais j'ai triché, je le savais.
Je pouvais rien dire à cause du NDA.

----------


## Logan

En tout cas, la couv a quand même une putain de classe  ::o:

----------


## olih

La couverture a une classe folle  ::O: .

----------


## scriba

> Je sais pas qui avait dit Shogun Total War 2, il a presque bien deviné car il a été annoncé.


Pour S2TW (enfin si c'est bien ça) c'est PC Gamer UK qui a l'exclu, on verra ça à partir du 3 juin.  ::): 

Par contre Deus Ex 3 ? bah je vais me coucher.  :tired:

----------


## Angelina

Avec votre suspens à la con, pendant un moment j'ai cru que la couv c'était L4D3...  :tired:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Pendant un moment j'ai cru que la couv c'était L4D3...


Alors que oam, elle me fait beaucoup penser à A Scanner Darkly. Va savoir pourquoi.

----------


## vive la cliff

> Ah moi j'avais cru entendre que c'était une annonce. (j'ai pas lu le dernier CPC)
> Du coup je suis un peu déception.


Je m'en rappelais comme toi aussi. Mais après avoir relu, il s'agissait d'un "sacré paquet d'informations sur un jeu extrêmement attendu". Boulon n'a pas menti, l'honneur de CPC est sauf  :Cigare:

----------


## Logan

> Pendant un moment j'ai cru que la couv c'était L4D3...


Rho oui, quel dommage, je me suis tellement éclaté sur le 2 déjà ...  :tired:

----------


## Ashraam

> Et puisqu'on en est aux paris, je mise sur un Syndicate 2 (le fameux projet de Starbreeze et EA) voire un Shogun Total War 2 ^^'


J'avais raison pour Shogun, c'est déjà ça ^^'

En espérant que Syndicate 2 sorte un jour  ::|:

----------


## Xùn

Wah, la couv est bien terrible encore. Vivement toutal que je lise tout ça.  ::):

----------


## Coin-Coin

> Rho oui, quel dommage, je me suis tellement éclaté sur le 2 déjà ...


Comme pour Deus Ex  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais mais le 3...

----------


## darkgrievous

::wub:: 
C'est impressionnant quand même la classe des couv actuelles.
On est plus du tout dans le coté "canard" des début.

----------


## znokiss

Héhé, plus personne n'ose créer de topic du 214, maintenant.

----------


## Logan

> Ouais mais le 3...


Renoue avec le 1 ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Possible...
On aurait pas fait cette couv' là si le jeu nous avait pas beaucoup plus.

----------


## Logan

> Possible...
> On aurait pas fait cette couv' là si le jeu nous avait pas beaucoup plus.


Je me doute. Et çà me rassure d'ailleurs.

----------


## Angelina

> elle me fait beaucoup penser à A Scanner Darkly. Va savoir pourquoi.


 :tired:  Même mophologie du héro, même palette monochrome ocre.

----------


## AtomicBondage

Ahah, le pire, c'est que j'ai vu passer un sujet intitulé "Deus Ex 3" durant les dix secondes entre sa création et son effacement, et je n'ai même pas tilté  :^_^: 

Bravo en tout cas pour avoir eu l'exclu  :;): 

---------- Post ajouté à 00h20 ----------




> Même mophologie du héro, même palette monochrome ocre.
> http://www.thecinemasource.com/movie...anu_reeves.jpg


Même texture de l'image retouchée/créée à l'ordinateur.

----------


## Logan

> Ahah, le pire, c'est que j'ai vu passer un sujet intitulé "Deus Ex 3" durant les dix secondes entre sa création et son effacement, et je n'ai même pas tilté


Genre celui-là ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Flod

Je me réjouis de le recevoir pour lire ça. Et j'en profite aussi pour vous féliciter pour les deux dernières couvertures qui sont particulièrement bien foutues.  ::wub::

----------


## AtomicBondage

> Genre celui-là ?


Non, seul Boulon voit duquel je parle  ::):

----------


## Akodo

Deus Ex 3  :Bave: .
Le jeu solo sur lequel je me suis le plus amusé avec Call of Pripyat  :Emo: .

----------


## vive la cliff

> Je me réjouis de le recevoir pour lire ça. Et j'en profite aussi pour vous féliciter pour les deux dernières couvertures qui sont particulièrement bien foutues.


Bah en fait depuis qu'ils ont abandonné le fond blanc, ça rend mieux. On voit aussi qu'ils ont fait en sorte de moins surcharger la couv' depuis 2 numéro, et ça met vraiment bien valeur les illustrations. 

Mouaip, moi qui m'en tapait comme de l'an 40 de la couv', je dois dire que j'ai passé un moment à zieuter les dernières.

Encore une victoire pour Canard  ::):

----------


## znokiss

> Non, seul Boulon voit duquel je parle


Y'en a eu d'autres...
bjjpg[/IMG]

----------


## punishthecat

Flippante ton image !

----------


## AtomicBondage

> Flippante ton image !


Pareil. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Une boîte de réception pleine à 93%

 ! Terrifiant.

----------


## Crealkiller

> Pareil. 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Une boîte de réception pleine à 93%
> 
>  ! Terrifiant.


Ya pas longtemps j'ai voulu envoyer un MP à Frypolar, bin j'ai pas pu, boîte pleine...

----------


## Frypolar

> Ya pas longtemps j'ai voulu envoyer un MP à Frypolar, bin j'ai pas pu, boîte pleine...


 :tired: 

Traître.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Pour une fois qu'il y a un DNA sévère, tout les abonnés reçoivent le canard avant la date de la levé de cette restriction 
> Faut reconnaître que ces tentant.


La soirée d'hier a dû être super longue pour les membres de la rédac chargés de contrôler sur le forum que personne ne cède à l'appel de la Minute de Gloire Avant le Ban.  ::P:

----------


## Maria Kalash

A dire vrai on a été déçus. Il a fallu attendre 00:01 pour que quelqu'un ose poster au sujet du 214. Et encore, dans un thread déjà existant.

----------


## znokiss

> La soirée d'hier a dû être super longue pour les membres de la rédac chargés de contrôler sur le forum que personne ne cède à l'appel de la Minute de Gloire Avant le Ban.


J'ai effectivement essuyé les plâtres. A coup de batte et de points pour un an.  :Emo: 



> A dire vrai on a été déçus. Il a fallu attendre 00:01 pour que quelqu'un ose poster au sujet du 214. Et encore, dans un thread déjà existant.


Aha, c'est pas ce que diront les modos qui ont du effacer les 3-4 topics "numéro 214" qui sont apparus en soirée sur le forum. Mon compte de point s'en souvient encore.

----------


## Aun

> A dire vrai on a été déçus. Il a fallu attendre 00:01 pour que quelqu'un ose poster au sujet du 214. Et encore, dans un thread déjà existant.


Suffisait de taper 214 dans le champ de recherche de la page d'accueil, on n'allait pas le poster pour se prendre un :tiri: et un ban.....    ::|:  ::|:

----------


## Maria Kalash

> Aha, c'est pas ce que diront les modos qui ont du effacer les 3-4 topics "numéro 214" qui sont apparus en soirée sur le forum. Mon compte de point s'en souvient encore.


Alors mes hommages aux modérateurs. Vous avez été diablement efficaces. Mais je m'attendais à ce qu'un courageux ait préparé son topic pour le publier à minuit passées de quinze secondes.

----------


## xheyther

Genre, nous sommes tarés à ce point ?  :tired:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Genre tu serais surpris de ce que la modération voit passer.

----------


## xheyther

Je parie un bic mac que la plupart du temps les trucs qui devrait me surprendre sont le fait de bots/attaché de presse (aka nouveaux comptes).

----------


## O.Boulon

Non. Au contraire.

----------


## xheyther

Ouais, on doit pas penser au même chose :/

Les saillies racistes et pédo/porno ça doit pas courrir les rues quand même. 

Laissez moi croire en la bonté humaine merde.  ::'(:

----------


## lokideath

Je pense surtout que c'est difficile d'être surpris qu'un bot agisse comme un bot, pareil pour l'attaché de presse. Surtout que les nouveaux se font facilement agressés  ::ninja:: 
Alors qu'un membre bien installé devrait connaitre les règles.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ouais, on doit pas penser au même chose :/
> 
> Les saillies racistes et pédo/porno ça doit pas courrir les rues quand même. 
> 
> Laissez moi croire en la bonté humaine merde.


Ouais enfin on reste sur CPC quand même, je crois que de ce côté là ce doit être tranquille.

Le plus trash du travail de modération ce doit être les gros malin avec 5000 messages au compteur (genre moi  ::ninja:: ) qui se croient à la maison et sortent un bon gros truc bien gras sans se rendre compte que d'un coup, ils sont passés du décontracté au vulgos modérable  ::P: .

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Ouais enfin on reste sur CPC quand même, je crois que de ce côté là ce doit être tranquille.
> 
> *Le plus trash du travail de modération ce doit être les gros malin avec 5000 messages au compteur (genre moi ) qui se croient à la maison et sortent un bon gros truc bien gras sans se rendre compte que d'un coup, ils sont passés du décontracté au vulgos modérable* .


Oh oui, gros +1.

*Regarde son compteur de messages* Ouf j'ai moins de 5000 messages.

----------


## xheyther

Pourquoi t'es un bot toi d'ailleurs ? C'est pas écrit dans le topic à kilfou, c'est un scandale).

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Bot c'est quand t'as 0 message.

Ça faisait longtemps qu'un gonze s'était pas fait reset son compteur de message pour "vantardise".

----------


## xheyther

Je vois  ::):

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Bot c'est quand t'as 0 message.
> 
> Ça faisait longtemps qu'un gonze s'était pas fait reset son compteur de message pour "vantardise".


N'imp.

J'ai hérité de ce sous titre après avoir créé ce topic. Ça fait un bail donc.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ma nostalgie me perdra.

----------


## Kamasa

> N'imp.
> 
> J'ai hérité de ce sous titre après avoir créé ce topic. Ça fait un bail donc.


Quelle belle histoire  ::cry:: 
J'ai tout lu, les 5 pages du topic, de page en page ça devenait aussi addictif qu'un bonne série télévisée. Mais la fin est pourrie, désolé.

----------


## xheyther

> N'imp.
> 
> J'ai hérité de ce sous titre après avoir créé ce topic. Ça fait un bail donc.


Tu as pensé à en faire un film de ton truc, j'ai pris plaisir à lire le topac, il y avait du suspense et tout. Il y a même un cliff hanger à la fin pour préparer le deuxième !

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Quelle belle histoire 
> J'ai tout lu, les 5 pages du topic, de page en page ça devenait aussi addictif qu'un bonne série télévisée. Mais la fin est pourrie, désolé.





> Tu as pensé à en faire un film de ton truc, j'ai pris plaisir à lire le topac, il y avait du suspense et tout. Il y a même un cliff hanger à la fin pour préparer le deuxième !


Vous êtes tarés ! :^_^:

----------


## Banky

Canard pc un magazine international, enfin juste ce numéro  :B): 
(désolé si repost)

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Canard pc un magazine international, enfin juste ce numéro 
> (désolé si repost)


Tout faux coco, relis tes fiches.

Y'a eu le cas pour les previews sur Fallout 3 (avec un mec qui voulait sucer le tuyau de Boulon dixit google trad et qui est venu poster sur le forum)

Ça jasais pas mal entre ceux qui applaudissaient la prise de risque de dire vraiment ce qu'était ce jeu et ceux qui lançaient des cailloux pointus pour dire que c'était dégueulasse de cracher sur F3.

C'était tout de même pas mal de faire remuer tout ce petit monde via les articles sur F3.

----------


## freagol

En tout cas cette couverture a été remarquée par les gens de Bethesda dans leur blog : http://bethblog.com/index.php/2010/0...s-a-good-hand/

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Purée cpc what an international magajine ! Impressionnant mais après ça on peut tout imaginer sur vos liens avec ces gens.  :tired:  :suspicieux:
Sérieusement c'est quand même un joli coup de pouce gratos de leur part.

----------


## O.Boulon

Je crois qu'ils tenaient surtout à signifier publiquement qu'après l'épisode "Fallout 3" la hache de guerre était enterrée...
Bonne preuve de maturité.

----------


## Zilief

Ah ah, comment ils ont flippé les mecs de chez Bethésda ! Z'êtes trop forts les canards !

----------


## julian

Moi j'ai pas acheté ce numéro de CPC, on peut trouver qqpart un résumer de cette preview, ça m'intéresse carrément..

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Autant acheter le dernier et lire la preview d'une partie.

----------

